# My biggest catch ever!



## Benw86 (Aug 16, 2011)

So I got out to the beach Saturday morning with my two surf rods about 6 am before I had to work (one of the set ups is a 70's model Kmart 10 ft from my grandpa). Both Kmart and penn reel have big game 15 lbs line with 15 lb floro leaders and #2 kahal hooks and fresh peeled shrimp. Tossed them both out and started to pour me a cup of coffee and noticed the Kmart of course was going off! After a 45 min fight I landed a 34.7 lb 40.75 in black drum! Oh and after work me and my dad went and he landed a 36 in red on the same rod!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Congrats on that big nasty!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Pre-historic...great catch!


----------



## Softballmasher (Oct 24, 2012)

Monster!!!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing report & pics Ben.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Roostertail (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice fish! Can only dream about that up here in NC right now.


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

Definitely monolithic. Great patience too. I don't think I would fight a fish off the beach that long unless I knew it was a cobia!


----------



## XnotedgeanymoreX (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice catch, thanks for the report!



pompanostradamus said:


> Definitely monolithic. Great patience too. I don't think I would fight a fish off the beach that long unless I knew it was a cobia!


I would fight any fish I had gear I thought to be capable of landing until I was broken off or spooled out!


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

XnotedgeanymoreX said:


> Nice catch, thanks for the report!
> 
> 
> 
> I would fight any fish I had gear I thought to be capable of landing until I was broken off or spooled out!


 
same here. i caught one of these big guys the other day on a small okuma rod with 12# test. i wanted my pompano rig and wieght back so i fought him. 20 mintues later there was one of these big guys in my hands. very fun nice caught man.


----------



## Benw86 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey thanks guys! Me and my wife gonna hit it again Saturday before work... Maybe we will finally run into a few pomps! But its always fun to catch something unexpected! Tight lines!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good deal...and congrats to you and your pops....!


----------

